# Anyone Here Like Runescape...?



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have played it since I was like 6 actually... I love it. People call me a nerd but flip it.
My username there is kitten0270. It would be better but hey. I was 6 -_-
I would always play with my brother and 2 of my other cousins. They were guys yes. When I first started
My brother played very mean jokes on me to get me killed. Make me lose my crap. And he then proceeded
To take it for himself... So who here plays it and wants to share experiences. I love that I have long membership ^~^.
Since I'm so addicted to it my grandpa updates my membership for me ^~^. I've completed all of the quests and yeah^~^. The game makes me happy though


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2013)

*screech*

Yes. I edit the RuneScape Wiki. I play the game.

My stats: http://runescape.wikia.com/wiki/User:Blaze_fire12

I've played for nine years, seven days. The release of that 10 year cape was awesome, because it finally answered the one question I had: How long have I had my account.

I pinpointed it to November 29th, 2004.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah. It's pretty much useless without membership though. You can't do very much :/.
It took me *FOREVER* to finish the Guthix quests honestly . Probably took longer than it should of but I beat it ^~^.
I haven't played in a while though...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah forgot to say your stats are f***** awesome


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2013)

Three 99s in 2013. It's been a busy year.

I'm definitely getting 99 Dungeoneering in 2014. I could probably pull off Divination and Mining too.

I had to get my boyfriend to kill off a boss in The World Wakes 



Spoiler



Enakhra



That boss was way too hard. Funnily enough though, I managed to beat Nomad's Requiem myself. He was kind of easy after the EoC. I'm stuck on Birthright of the Dwarves though. I can't seem to get past a certain part.



Spoiler



The part is where it's the player and Veldaban fighting against Grimsson, and he has the ability to throw Veldaban. Veldaban dies too quickly! I heard you can heal him but I don't know how


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah I heard the same thing about the 2nd spoiler but I'm not sure :/. I can't
Convince my boyfriend to do anything with the game. He'll play games with anamorphic animals
But won't play a game where you get to kill freakin cool awesome mythical things.
Also he plays Skyrim so... I actually have 2 characters. The second one I made about 2 years ago.
That's just one that I use to get extra stuff to trade for more gold. Like all the girls I know play it but guys call it nerdy. Pht.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been trying to do the Dungeoneering Medium Tasks doing Frozen Floors but I can't find a damn frost dragon >.>


----------



## Kahzel (Dec 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I've been trying to do the Dungeoneering Medium Tasks doing Frozen Floors but I can't find a damn frost dragon >.>



A tip if you didn't know already: When you start a roof, if there's no Antifire shield on the tables, NO dragons will appear.

(You can assume i play Runescape... well, at least i used to. Haven't paid my membership in a month or two and don't feel motivated for it...)


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

Kahzel said:


> A tip if you didn't know already: When you start a roof, if there's no Antifire shield on the tables, NO dragons will appear.
> 
> (You can assume i play Runescape... well, at least i used to. Haven't paid my membership in a month or two and don't feel motivated for it...)



It's very frustrating, still.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

I FINALLY GOT THE STUPID FROST DRAGON


----------



## Prothervents (Jan 2, 2014)

I do genuinely like RuneScape. I love the art and animation. It's just really, really funny. Every year or so I have a phase of playing it for a few days with friends. We just do stupid things like have characters that are amazing at woodcutting and nothing else.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 3, 2014)

No, no, no, no, no, no, no.. just.. no. I haven't touched that game since the day my account was hacked the day RIGHT AFTER I got myself into full rune armour finally. I was so pleased with myself for finally having gotten into the best armor at the time.. and some ******e stole all my hardwork from me the next day. I am -never- going back to runescape.

edit: And the best part? the people running the damn game said they couldn't do anything to get my account back. Even my recovery questions had been changed. A few months later, the recovery questions were set back to what I had originally put them to; but my character had been reset.


----------



## Keen (Jan 3, 2014)

I just logged in after 207 days of not playing..

Everything has changed. 

I'm f2p with 96 DG, and would be happy to run some floors with people


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 3, 2014)

I log on occasionally since I joined around 4-5 years ago. I was 7, so my name is Girlie970 or something like that. I'm not an amazing player and I've never had membership, but I am very good at being a Mage. 

I've done so many quests but I never completed half of them xD


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2014)

River said:


> I just logged in after 207 days of not playing..
> 
> Everything has changed.
> 
> I'm f2p with 96 DG, and would be happy to run some floors with people



Yooooo you have higher DG than me nice!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Jan 6, 2014)

My stats are so freaking low since I hardly ever get on and if I do
Its only for a few seconds;_;. But I will lose my life when my parents
Get wifi for the house...


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

you guys are pretty amazing to have played for so long. I started when I was like 12/13 and I loved it. Though I had to tail people because I was always either lost or died easily >_> Ugh hated the wizards and that one haunted house omg. That was s pooky. And I remember wanting this rainbow boots but the enemies were like, high levels, so there was this one dude that guided me through it and giving me food, etc. lol that was really fun..

I didn't sign up for the membership thing though. But I remember they made this flying standee thing that took you to the membership world, and wow, the people there played hardcore. Flying arrows everywhere..

My favorite thing about it was cooking though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Haven't played it for years now though, I don't even remember my password


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2014)

I finally got 80 slayer.

Bought my vine whip today. I figured I might as well make my whip stronger because I freaking can XD


----------



## Chikusho (Jan 12, 2014)

I started playing again two weeks ago after not playing for a while (a year or so)

I've just got back into it and on the route to 20m  (11m atm) so I can get bandos again.

Doing aviansies atm in gwd to make money but oh my god is it boring.


----------



## Aetherbam (Jan 15, 2014)

I thought more people would have played RS here ;_; 

I've had my account for probably 7 years now, though I quit when (IMO) it started going downhill. I upright left 98 agility unfinished and just stopped playing. For sure I miss it a lot, but not the current version of it and not the 07 version. If they came out with a nice in between like 2009-2010 I would probably play that. 

It makes me really nostalgic to see people talk about it while they still play the game. I'm just happy that there is some people that enjoy it still, best of luck with your 99's.


----------



## Xela (Jan 15, 2014)

I used to play loads. I have 99 Mage and 94 Str. I don't really play anymore. I'm gonna post a pic of my stats in a moment.

Like I said, I don't play anymore. As you can see, I'm F2P. That's why the P2P skills say 5 lol. Just another moral trick to get you to buy a membership ;D



Spoiler


----------



## Aetherbam (Jan 15, 2014)

Yay, someone else that use to play. I would post my stats but that stupid new Blahblah no membership no hiscores stuff. 

I had almost all 90+ Stats with the exception of slayer. 

Overloading my brain trying to remember what 99's I had X_X

Firemaking, (Quest kinda counts?), thieving, smithing, fletching, cooking, magic, prayer, ranged, farming, woodcutting, summoning, Hitpoint, Runecrafting, hunter, construction, crafting, herblore, and attack. 98 Agility

Is what I THINK I left my stuff at, I played way too much.


----------



## Xela (Jan 15, 2014)

I wish I played still. It's just not as fun anymore D:


----------



## Sad Professor (Jan 15, 2014)

People still play Runescape?

That's hit me right in the nostalgia.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 15, 2014)

I used to play during the summer a few years back  it was fun.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)

Fate of the Gods is hard o.o

I hate the Nihils


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 30, 2014)

They kind of screwed the game up with all the new updates. I remember when the GE had stone pillars, when Varrock was normal, and I screwed up when I went into the Wilderness and lost all my money.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 30, 2014)

I tried it once, wasn't that big a fan of it... :I


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2014)

I finally found a profitable, if slow, way to train crafting.

Just like how I made unstrung maple longbows to get to 99 fletching, and profited 100% off of them, I'm now buying gold bars and making them into gold bracelets. It's **** experience, only 25 per bracelet, but at least it profits.

Gold bars: Purchase on GE for 92.

Gold bracelets: Sell on GE for 217, or sell to the Varrock rogue for 220.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 3, 2014)

I hated the tutorial ;/ TOOK FOREVER.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 3, 2014)

Me and my friends played it for years, but we all stopped playing it, so yeah, I tried to get one of my friends to play RS 2007 with me, but he does not feel like it, and honestly I don't feel like it anymore either, since they're updating it to 2008 apparently, I hate the GE since it ruined trading IMO, and removed the fun in checking the shops etc, and collecting stuff yourself.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 17, 2014)

This minigame with the spring event is literally the worst ****ing thing.


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> This minigame with the spring event is literally the worst ****ing thing.



I haven't even played it.. But the guthixian butterflies are a nice thing


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 17, 2014)

escU*SE ME RUNESCAPE IS MY LIFE*

no seriously tho Runescape means a lot to me,,, but later those 3 years i've been taking long time breaks so,,,
i've been there since 2007, lot's of things changing... I just have so many good memories of it, Runescape is wonderful, i have no more words. 

Anyone is still a stubborn guthixian, or became serenist / armadylian ?

i know he's dead but he's still the one who I put more faith and trust on,,, Seren have similar ideals but I don't think she can carry on that much. Armadyl has just killed Bandos, who knows what's godbird will do now lmfao


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

At least I don't.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh I used to play it all the time back in Middle School with a friend of mine. So many good memories. I went back to it a couple months ago but the land I'm stuck in (new tutorial?) just bores me to tears. I'm kinda sad at it really.


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 18, 2014)

blackroserandom said:


> Oh I used to play it all the time back in Middle School with a friend of mine. So many good memories. I went back to it a couple months ago but the land I'm stuck in (new tutorial?) just bores me to tears. I'm kinda sad at it really.



Are you from the times of Tutorial Island? Because that was truly a blast,,, 

I haven't got to play the newest tutorial (only tuto island back in my days and the troll tutorial), but cheer up, you'll be blasted by good memories still.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 19, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> Are you from the times of Tutorial Island? Because that was truly a blast,,,
> 
> I haven't got to play the newest tutorial (only tuto island back in my days and the troll tutorial), but cheer up, you'll be blasted by good memories still.



Oh yeah, Tutorial Island was good. Ha thank you. I'm sure I will


----------



## Cudon (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely a fan, a really nostalgic game for me. Too bad I suck at it & don't have membership right now. I'm so ****ing bad at money making it kills the game for me. I had to get 99 crafting with frickin urns x3


----------



## Jawile (Apr 19, 2014)

I tried it... Once... Didn't really latch on.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2014)

Tutorial Island was fun back in the day. I would always get all skills I can to level 3.


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 21, 2014)

I would love to go back to the oldschool runescape but stuff paying 20 something dollars for the membership.

Miss the crafty skills a whole lot though, especially the mining and smithing. Felt like a king when I could make steel chest plates and mine mithril.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2014)

So what 99s do you all have?

I got Fishing just by boredom.
I got Runecrafting in the Runespan.
I got Fletching from buying maple logs and making unstrung maple short or long bows and selling them for profit.
I got Firemaking in the Jadinko cavern.
I got Woodcutting by ivy.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 21, 2014)

I made an account on 2007. Played a bit for awhile, thought is was boring, and I never touched it again.
A dusty old account


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 21, 2014)

I got to like 70 in fishing and that was my highest. lol.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 21, 2014)

I only got Crafting & Runecrafting 99. If I hadn't lost interest a couple months ago I would have finished getting 99 Fishing / Mining. Mining in the lrc was so lovely and afk uwu


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2014)

YES. I love the LRC. You really can only do it in world 84, the official world though, since there's other targets for the creatures to attack.

Unless you found another good world for it.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> YES. I love the LRC. You really can only do it in world 84, the official world though, since there's other targets for the creatures to attack.
> 
> Unless you found another good world for it.


W84 is perfect, unless you're one of those kids who enjoy fishing/mining alone in one of the safe spots. You can do that in pretty much every world.. but as far as I'm aware w84 is more efficient.. Damn I miss that place.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Tutorial Island was fun back in the day. I would always get all skills I can to level 3.



YES!


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 21, 2014)

omg I used to love this game and play it religiously. I had 99 w/c, fletching, firemaking and the quest cape I believe. All other skills were in the 90s  too. Ahh man some fond memories of that game... I had some real good friends there at the time. <3


----------



## Horus (Apr 21, 2014)

Say no to EOC


----------



## Keen (Apr 21, 2014)

That 59 farming.. 

I got:
 99 Cooking (this was before capes came out)
99 fishing 
and 99 farming.

As for levels close to 99 
I have 96 DG and something like 97 magic..
I want 99 mining but it'll never happen


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2014)

River said:


> That 59 farming..
> 
> I got:
> 99 Cooking (this was before capes came out)
> ...



I forgot you played. Whats your mining at?


----------



## Bui (Apr 21, 2014)

A few days ago I logged on for the first time in nearly 4 years. I used to play it every day when I first joined in late 2006 or early 2007.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a level 98 or something, I have like 88 woodcutting but woodcutting takes forever to level and I don't have 8 hours a day to get 99 so yeah.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 23, 2014)

So RS is just getting random lag spikes for me, for no reason. I can't find any way to fix it and it just started happening this morning...


----------



## gingerbread (Apr 23, 2014)

I used to, my brother introduced me to it  I played it in the times of tutorial island, loved that place, but when I first did the tutorial I got stuck on the Smithing bit. Heh.

Played it for quite a few years, never really achieved a 99. Pro procrastinator over here. 

Then the world I used to play on got really.. there was a lot of drama going on with the people I played with (idk..) and I got sick of it, so I quit.

Can't really get back into it nowdays. I've kept contact with the few good friends on there (about 2 people).

I may try to get back into it again sometime soon. Just, make a new account and all that. ^^'


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> So RS is just getting random lag spikes for me, for no reason. I can't find any way to fix it and it just started happening this morning...


Alot of people have had lag after the update.. rs 3 i think? I don't even remember.


----------



## Caius (Apr 23, 2014)

So if people weren't in the irc yesterday, I basically went on a rampage to Jagex about recovering my account that I hadn't been able to get back since *2008*.

I got a response, telling me to reset my password, which I can't do because *the account was registered without an email address* and the whole reason I couldn't use the account to begin with was because some jerk sold my account.

HNNNN. GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2014)

I read something about getting your password back if you buy membership for the account or something odd like that. I do believe you need a registered email for that though. I found out about it when I was desperately trying to get my friend his old account back, which I never ended up doing. Durr.


----------



## Caius (Apr 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I read something about getting your password back if you buy membership for the account or something odd like that. I do believe you need a registered email for that though. I found out about it when I was desperately trying to get my friend his old account back, which I never ended up doing. Durr.



I had a membership on the account for something like 3 years. I'm fighting this. Their customer service is god awful, but if I can get my account back I don't even care about the stuff I HAD on the account. As long as I can open a business to get the money I need for runes, I'm alright.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree, they do have bad customer service.

So let's see here.

I've been making decorated fishing urns and not putting runes on them. They sell EXCELLENTLY. It's two soft clay apiece. Soft clay is 480.

DECORATED FISHING URNS JUST JUMPED IN PRICE TO OVER 2K BRB SELLING ALL OF MINE.

It's a really good way to train crafting and make a profit.

Now I'm going to go buy the frost dragon bones to ectofuntus and cry as my bank account is cut in half and get 90 prayer.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I agree, they do have bad customer service.
> 
> So let's see here.
> 
> ...


I got 99 that way x-x. The urns used to sell for more :C When I had just started there was a guy with 90 crafting that sold his cooking urns 5-7k each. Too bad when I got around to makin em the price had dropped :L


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2014)

Why am I always late on these things

gah

Oh well :/ At least they're still profitable.

Does anybody know a way to profit or minimize loss on smithing?


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2014)

Blast furnace or cannon balls. :u Last time I checked Cannon balls made profit but only like 30 - 40k exp/h. I haven't really tried blast furnace either, but apparently it's good.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I agree, they do have bad customer service.
> 
> So let's see here.
> 
> ...



I'm fletching in f2p making about 500k or so an hour which is nice.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I'm fletching in f2p making about 500k or so an hour which is nice.



I have 99 fletching I don't want to do that :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Blast furnace or cannon balls. :u Last time I checked Cannon balls made profit but only like 30 - 40k exp/h. I haven't really tried blast furnace either, but apparently it's good.



Cannonballs? Good to know, I'm low on money after buying a load of frost dragon bones for prayer, and I don't want to spend too much on stuff for smithing training.


----------



## Mayor_Ale (Apr 24, 2014)

*Runescape*

Some of you may known this game ,"Runescape" ,i played it like 3 months ago and i just realized that it was totaaally different as i remembered it!I used to played it in 2007?and it was totally different , now i dont understand at all the game ,can someone plz explain me?Also let me your opinion of which version is better the old one or the actual one


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh, I don't even know how I forgot to say this. My ACNL town, *Guilenor*, is named after the portuguese version name of, y'all know, *Gielinor*. 

It was first supposed to be a bit *Runescape-themed*, but yeah, the idea drown out.

Also, my first town flag and the symbol at my signature are, everyone knows, Saradomin's. Since the beggining of the game I was a Saradominist, though I always had Guthixian ideals.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratulations to ZR388 for getting her account back!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd go back to it, but I really prefer the way Runescape used to look back in 2008-2009. I just can't get back onto it because it changed so much.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Congratulations to ZR388 for getting her account back!



HALLELUJAH TIME TO PICK DA FLAX!11Q!!!!!

Also, if anybody has spare feathers in bulk, let me know.


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 26, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I'd go back to it, but I really prefer the way Runescape used to look back in 2008-2009. I just can't get back onto it because it changed so much.



There's Oldschool Runescape for you, champ.


----------



## Caius (Apr 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Congratulations to ZR388 for getting her account back!



I did the thing. Now I can never talk to Jagex again.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 26, 2014)

We should form some kind of TBT clan, I think there used to be one a couple years back but not sure if it survived.


----------



## avsrule247 (Apr 26, 2014)

I used to play Runescape for a year or two somewhere between 2005-2008

Back then the best item was the Dragon Chain and the whip. I just bought the whip and then I quit for several reasons but that's not really important.

What I enjoyed about it during my time was how you managed money and investing. I'd always find the most efficient ways to make money and that was fun for me, I rarely used to battle. I quit just before the stock market came out and I remember I logged back in one time after it was released and every city was a ghost town because no body was trading anymore, they all just went to the stock market.

I think it legitimately helped me make better real life financial decisions. When you understand money at a young age and you work for it (even in a game) you understand the value and you use it more responsibly.


----------



## Caius (Apr 26, 2014)

avsrule247 said:


> I used to play Runescape for a year or two somewhere between 2005-2008
> 
> Back then the best item was the Dragon Chain and the whip. I just bought the whip and then I quit for several reasons but that's not really important.
> 
> ...



Best item was infinity robes. They looked awful but man they made you look fabbo.


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 26, 2014)

*TBT clan gets my approvement.*

*IF *you guys manage it to be active, tho   inactive clans are the worst thing );


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 26, 2014)

If you guys want to add me, my name is Ashtots.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> We should form some kind of TBT clan, I think there used to be one a couple years back but not sure if it survived.



I have a clan I couldn't leave it D:


----------



## avsrule247 (Apr 27, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> Best item was infinity robes. They looked awful but man they made you look fabbo.



They never had the infinity robes when I played, or maybe it was released just before I quit. I wasn't into magic all that much to begin with, even though I had like ~80 magic it was only because I made money by using the high alch spell.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 27, 2014)

I used to play it. Lost interest though, although I loved it at the time. I had a membership, but didn't like the whole monthly fee sort of deal. I had full adamant armor and had a rune scimitar, maybe an adamant halberd or something I can't even remember. I only got to like level 55 strength and that was my highest level. I kind of was scared to do anything so I didn't know where else to go but not die. I couldn't use rune armor because I hadn't killed that dragon thing but I thought I would die or something so :/

Cancelled my membership over 2 years ago, I tried to get back on 6 months ago or so but I couldn't for the life of me access my account. I couldn't remember my username, password, or even email I used for the darn thing. Wish I could have gotten better at it because I loved that game, but I was just too scared to die to do anything interesting.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 27, 2014)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I used to play it. Lost interest though, although I loved it at the time. I had a membership, but didn't like the whole monthly fee sort of deal. I had full adamant armor and had a rune scimitar, maybe an adamant halberd or something I can't even remember. I only got to like level 55 strength and that was my highest level. I kind of was scared to do anything so I didn't know where else to go but not die. I couldn't use rune armor because I hadn't killed that dragon thing but I thought I would die or something so :/
> 
> Cancelled my membership over 2 years ago, I tried to get back on 6 months ago or so but I couldn't for the life of me access my account. I couldn't remember my username, password, or even email I used for the darn thing. Wish I could have gotten better at it because I loved that game, but I was just too scared to die to do anything interesting.


Ironically enough the dragon is quite easy x3 I remember beating it when I was like combat level 36 or something. Ah memories :3. You really can't get that far if your combat stats are low in p2p. Alot of things require you to do a quest to access and such. The best ways of making money seem to be combat based aswell :u


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 27, 2014)

The only thing I don't like about the game is the fact that once you hit around 85 in a skill it takes forever to get to 99. I don't have all the time in the world to skill but I really want 99 woodcutting.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 27, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> The only thing I don't like about the game is the fact that once you hit around 85 in a skill it takes forever to get to 99. I don't have all the time in the world to skill but I really want 99 woodcutting.



Yeah, I agree there.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 28, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> The only thing I don't like about the game is the fact that once you hit around 85 in a skill it takes forever to get to 99. I don't have all the time in the world to skill but I really want 99 woodcutting.


Yeah agreed. It's pretty painful to know that 92 is the midpoint to 99.


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 28, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> The only thing I don't like about the game is the fact that once you hit around 85 in a skill it takes forever to get to 99. I don't have all the time in the world to skill but I really want 99 woodcutting.



Agreed. But it gives you a wonderful sensation when you do it, really.

It's worth all the sweat. well, depending on what ability you try getting 99 tho. or if you're a skiller, maybe.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 28, 2014)

*goes to play Oldschool Server*
*finds out you need to be a Member*


**** you, Runescape.

If anyone does end up making that TBT Clan, my name is Girlie971 (I made the account when I was 7, shut up).


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 28, 2014)

Kippla said:


> *goes to play Oldschool Server*
> *finds out you need to be a Member*
> 
> 
> ...



*yyyyYYEah, sorry about that, lmfao*

But y'know, things always change. RS might not have that much shine from years ago, but it still got it's own unique charm. I recommend you to check it out.


----------



## Horus (Apr 28, 2014)

Kippla said:


> *goes to play Oldschool Server*
> *finds out you need to be a Member*
> 
> 
> ...



I think they're going to eventually add F2P but at the moment there's only like 4-5 developers on the game


----------



## Elov (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been playing since the beginning of 07 or so. I only have 3 99's, so I've never been super hardcore. I managed to adapt to RS3 for awhile, but I took a break from playing last Summer and it felt like things have changed even more. I haven't really been in the mood to play again, perhaps I'll get membership eventually with the new bond system set up.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 28, 2014)

I've decided that I'm going to start doing a lot of questing. I really enjoy most of the quests and need to finish recipe for disaster so I can get to black dragons. Do you only need to have started Legends Quest to finish Sir Amake Varz or complete it, does anybody know?


----------



## Horus (Apr 29, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I've decided that I'm going to start doing a lot of questing. I really enjoy most of the quests and need to finish recipe for disaster so I can get to black dragons. Do you only need to have started Legends Quest to finish Sir Amake Varz or complete it, does anybody know?



Yeah, you just need to start Legends, to do that though, you need to complete the required quests for it but not the required stats


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2014)

Alrighty I'm doing it I'm going for 99 crafting.

My clan has all the plots open and I'm debating whether I should use the crafting or cooking plots...Probs cooking.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 30, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Alrighty I'm doing it I'm going for 99 crafting.
> 
> My clan has all the plots open and I'm debating whether I should use the crafting or cooking plots...Probs cooking.


Why the hell would you ever use the cooking plot? o-o Isn't that one of the easiest skills? 
I really wish my clan had the crafting plot when I was getting 99 crafting... that weekly 100 - 200 k exp would have helped so much :c


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Why the hell would you ever use the cooking plot? o-o Isn't that one of the easiest skills?
> I really wish my clan had the crafting plot when I was getting 99 crafting... that weekly 100 - 200 k exp would have helped so much :c



Cooking is easy, but if I can get free training out of it...

idk. The crafting plot, I don't want to use it because decorated fishing urns (no rune) are EXCELLENT money.


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 30, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Cooking is easy, but if I can get free training out of it...
> 
> idk. The crafting plot, I don't want to use it because decorated fishing urns (no rune) are EXCELLENT money.



I was thinking of doing those urns again, but I'll probably end up using them anyway, so no, lmfao.

i was that kind of guy who chopped 24/7 willow and yew logs and never sold them, burned them instead.


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> I was thinking of doing those urns again, but I'll probably end up using them anyway, so no, lmfao.
> 
> i was that kind of guy who chopped 24/7 willow and yew logs and never sold them, burned them instead.



Well, if you need any, just ask, I'll be glad to sell for a little under GE price.


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2014)

It's the first of the May weekends of fun/making things easy! Slayer and combat are this weekend.


Double slayer points.
+50% base Slayer XP.
Expanded drop tables for Kalphite King, Giant Mole and Barrows - Rise of the Six.
All charm drops offer an extra charm.

I love the +50% slayer experience. I'm doing slayer contracts in the slayer tower. Basically I'm getting +70% experience. And the slayer points. YAAAS


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2014)

First off, I want to talk about the skill requirements for ME3. 75 Construction and Dungeoneering are confirmed, as are level 75 in 6 other skills which aren't divination. These skills are likely not going to be Woodcutting or Ranged as those were used in Within the Light. I'm glad that the quest is a requirement for the city.

They have a lot of explaining to do in this quest. Prifddinas is over a crater? What about the tunnels underneath? The design pictures make the houses look like they were made of stone with bits of crystal attached. If they really are stone, then how did the whole city revert to a giant crystal? There's trees in the pictures.

It's interesting how they're making it so you can go into the city from literally almost any transportation. Fair ring, glider, tree, lodestone, your house teleport. Only thing missing is an actual spell and a boat.

Few things I'm just curious about. I like the Quartermaster there. It means we get some new scenery when turning in challenges, also I hate Burthorpe. WHY are Solomon and Xuan there? WHY. I don't get the Dungeoneering portal. Seems odd considering the Elves haven't been in Daemonheim.

Ilfeen lives in the city now? Okay.

I'm not sure how I feel about the Divination NPCs.

I like that combat is a part of the Elven Shattered Heart. Not so much that Prayer and Summoning are included. Okay so you complete the statue 32 times and...Wait the person becomes a resident of the Max Guild? Max Guild???

I don't think the tower chimes will be a thing people use.

*joining the Construction/Crafting elven clan*

I need to get my hunter up. I like Implings.

I like the Lore Drop idea.

Oh, so the agility shortcuts is really an agility course? I like it.

Okay, so the titles are based off of the clan names and other things. I like Lorehound. The title "Naragi" is interesting.


----------



## Cudon (May 15, 2014)

^ Huh. New stuff that's gonna confuse me once I get back into the game. I'm afraid


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> ^ Huh. New stuff that's gonna confuse me once I get back into the game. I'm afraid



Even for those of us playing, it's gonna be confusing! XD Prifddinas is basically the high-level hub for everything in the game and it's a LOT of stuff.

Totally gonna move my house there.


----------



## Straw hat (May 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Even for those of us playing, it's gonna be confusing! XD Prifddinas is basically the high-level hub for everything in the game and it's a LOT of stuff.
> 
> Totally gonna move my house there.



You mentioned "house" and I immediatly remind of the *Falador Massacre*. Nostalgia just punched my belly.


----------



## Cudon (May 16, 2014)

75 Construction and Dungeoneering though. I'm never ever getting into the city xD


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> 75 Construction and Dungeoneering though. I'm never ever getting into the city xD



Among other skills


----------



## Kip (May 18, 2014)

I wont be making it into the city anytime soon. I'll be busy most of the year TT-TT


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2014)

Kip said:


> I wont be making it into the city anytime soon. I'll be busy most of the year TT-TT



75 in a bunch of skills for it...should be fun/.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

http://services.runescape.com/m=news/elf-city--design-document-2?jptg=ia&jptv=community_news

They're considering removing Solomon from Prifddinas 

Reading about Iorwerth Clan (melee and slayer)...Slayer master looks fun. The dark crystal thing sounds very hard.

I love the idea of pickpocketing Iorwerth workers. Definitely need to raise my thieving these last two levels.

Prayer altar concept art looks nice.

Cadarn Clan (magic and ranged), yes, thieving must raise. AUGH. Crystal halberd, staff, dagger, wand, orb, chakram! YESSSS.

Oh and here's the Max Guild (a 99 in any skill or quest cape). And an NPC that sells any of the skillcapes. And Maygan, the elf who hates Max. Okay. I like the idea of placing the flags. Nice little touch.

Oh but that's just the garden. Then the inside if for all 99s. Holy crap, you can have a portal to a bunch of places, nice. Permanent bonfire. Flax field and spinning wheel. Coo..


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)

I played it once for about an hour years ago, but I couldn't get into it. I 'unno, I found it boring.


----------



## Titi (May 27, 2014)

I played A LOT when I was younger! I log back in from time to time but I don't really play anymore. x)
I do buy cosmetics though, I like them. 
I'm excited for the combat style change, I really dislike the current one.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 27, 2014)

its that old game from childhood, right?
wow people still play it? cool lol
maybe I should get into it too♥


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 27, 2014)

ooooh this thread makes me want to play again.
It's been awhile.... but I could totally hop in if you guys ever play. especially if you announce it on the irc or something.

WOAH they changed the toolbar again since I last played like early last year. Anyway, my character's stats:
50 atk
56 str
71 def
61 range
75 prayer
99 magic
99 fletching
65 summoner

I started that account 2 summers ago and had 99 magic and fletching before the summer was over haha.... My "main" has much higher combat stats but doesn't have 99 magic and half the quests and such that this one does.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2014)

Holy I haven't played that for like.. 6 years maybe ahah XD


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2014)

I have to do this, since I keep doing it

*Trahaearn Clan*
Okay so the Mining and Smithing clan. Decent mining area, I like the smithing training. Again with thieving okay.

Oh, awesome, a new God Statue!

*Crwys Clan*
Sucks that I have 99 Woodcutting because I definitely would care about the ivy and magic. 98 Thieving? wow.

Elder tree farming, I like it. Spirit tree! Augh


----------



## Cudon (May 28, 2014)

Trahaearn clan sounds neat, is it just a generic mining / smithing area or does it bring something new?
And is the 98 thieving a requirement for the Crwys clan or something o3o?


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2014)

It's to pickpocket in Crwys


----------



## Cudon (May 28, 2014)

Ahh okay x3


----------



## Titi (May 29, 2014)

For those of you who still play sometimes we should meet ingame! That'd be fun.


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2014)

DOUBLE TOKENS IN DUNGEONEERING THIS WEEK I'VE GOTTEN SO MUCH STUFF.

I got like so much stuff. I've got the Charming Imp (100k tokens), Herbicide (34k tokens) (finally now I can truly AFK at the bandit camp with Seedicide and Bonecrusher).

I got all three new scrolls (70k tokens), Spirit Cape (45k tokens), Gem bag and upgrade (24k), and coal bag (4k).

I almost have the Sneakerpeeper spawn (85k).

If I'm lucky, I'll get the Nature Staff (12.5k), Law Staff (10k), Mercenary's gloves (48.5k), and Tome of Frost (43k).

Gonna end up spending about 476k tokens this week...


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

Played it when it was still cool. 

Now it just sux :x


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2014)

http://oldschool.runescape.com/

Old nostalgic good game, just sayin'


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2014)

Design Document four

*Ithell Clan: Crafting and Construction*
It's only natural that there would be a singing bowl.

Crystal-flecked sandstone, I quite like it. I'm glad I worked on crafting before. The soft clay mining spot will come in handy, but prices will drop 

Okay, a robust glass machine, naturally.

So here's the crystal weaponry we've all been waiting for.

Okay, so that was the last of batch one, and I am impressed. I like it.

*Amlood Clan: Summoning and Divination*
So you can kill these monsters for divination experience. I like it.

Blah by light creature familiar blah.

I like this collect all implings thing yes let us do this I need to raise my hunter.


----------



## Straw hat (Jun 7, 2014)

*Heavy spoiler alert!*


Spoiler








I wish my new account wouldn't have such low statuses, otherwise I'd be delighted to do this quest.

*ZARO'S ARRIVAL IS CONFUSING MY THOUGHTS.*


----------



## Titi (Jun 8, 2014)

^ Hah I'm pretty sure everyone saw that coming. XD
Too bad I haven't been a memb for yeeears.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2014)

*Hefin Clan: Prayer and Agility*
Okay so you can generate bonus agility exp.

I like the light creatures. Guess I need to raise agility more.

Cheap way for prayer training. Hm.

*Meilyr Clan: Dungeoneering and Herblore*
A resource dungeon with  Pawyas and Grenwalls, runite, implings and a bloodwood tree, wow

Oh, I like this with the moss and tradeable juju potions.

Rare items include RECIPES. I WANT THESE.

I like the crystal motherlode rock. I need 115 dungeoneering then. Rare chance for champion scrolls. DEF doing this every day.

okay you have to purchase the recipes. So basically I have to buy them all whatevs.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2014)

I hope the minigame grouping system brings life to dead content.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2014)

Prifddinas is so pretty omg


----------



## Cudon (Sep 23, 2014)

Ugghh wish I had the reqs to get to Prifddinas DX But most of the requirements are just skills I cannot stand. I suck at rs


----------



## Horus (Feb 4, 2015)

Tried to destroy Jad on OSRS today, got to healers and died :'(


----------



## Horus (May 12, 2015)

^
|
|
Still haven't done that but-


----------



## Ramza (May 12, 2015)

I played religiously during middle school 2004-2008. I picked it up a few months ago when they made OSRS free-to-play and I went crazy for two weeks then dropped it before it became a problem.


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 14, 2015)

I play it from time to time. Mostly when I have free time on my hands for extensive periods of time...which hardly ever happens these days. I enjoy RS3 a lot still, but I will never start an OSRS account... too much work and it brought back some things that I really disliked about the game. I can see the appeal... but only for nostalgia reasons. For now I will simply play RS3 every now and then while listening to the old soundtrack. That's enough nostalgia feels for me


----------



## EpicLazer (May 16, 2015)

Of course.


----------



## Horus (May 19, 2015)

I've noticed how TBT'rs don't even look at threads anymore, they just reply to the OP or worse, the title.


----------



## Keen (May 20, 2015)

I logged in the first time the other day in about 150 days. I'd play it again but I don't understand the interfaces that much. I have some free time now with school ending and have actually been itching to get some grinding done. I have over 200mil in my bank, and skills close to 99 (magic and DG) but ugh the interface and changes for an old schooler.


----------



## Ashtot (May 20, 2015)

Horus said:


> I've noticed how TBT'rs don't even look at threads anymore, they just reply to the OP or worse, the title.



dude i didnt know u played


----------



## snowygracie (May 20, 2015)

I play Runescape put i have have stopped for a bit because I was not making much money. I might go back to it soon though. I am starting to miss my clan mates


----------

